# Art of Fugue, Don Giovanni, Op. 131.



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)

The three densest works.
Any serious composer must study these works and compete with them.
This is not a claim about objective aesthetic quality.
This is only a claim about the optimal education of the composer of genius.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

I guess this section is just for posting new works. Aesthetic discussions or statements on what's good or bad music can be posted in the main forum.


----------

